# gloves with wrist guards?



## BrandonB (Dec 9, 2010)

does anyone know the brand of gloves that have wrist guards in them?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

dakine. 

10char


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Level gloves with biomex are awesome.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 for Level gloves with Biomex. I'm a beginner, and the built in wrist protection saved my wrists all day long, even with some pretty decent falls. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking for some of this years Level Sector but it appears they are sold out everywhere. They look like awesome protection gloves.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Level, Dakine, I think Burton has them now as well.


----------



## BrandonB (Dec 9, 2010)

alright thanks!


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Extremo, I've been looking for a pair of Sectors too. I ended up purchasing their Network model instead, since it was an under glove, and it is a _very_ nice glove with some sick looking designs.

But the Sector is still the best looking glove I feel Level ever made with Biomex. I've tried contacting Level directly to find a pair and not gotten a response. Everywhere else says they will no longer be producing them.

If you find a pair or two somewhere bro... let me know!


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Level are awesome, this year I bought some burtons. Make sure you dont get them too big, because you want the wrist guard part to be close to the wrist. With burton its over the wrist. I like that idea. Doesn't bother me at all having it in place and its removeable. The gloves are super comfy are really warm.


----------



## Dawix99 (Dec 28, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Level are awesome, this year I bought some burtons. Make sure you dont get them too big, because you want the wrist guard part to be close to the wrist. With burton its over the wrist. I like that idea. Doesn't bother me at all having it in place and its removeable. The gloves are super comfy are really warm.


Let me use this topic...
I have firefly gloves that are too big for me-about a half of an inch.Its not a problem when snowboarding but its a problem with tickets for lift so I have to take gloves off,show the ticket than put the gloves on again...Its making me crazy...I dont know what to do:dunno:.I just hope that I wont have to buy a pair of new ones....


----------

